# Boardman, 2010 bikes and tyre/wheel sizes



## CPD (12 Nov 2009)

Hello all,
I am very new to the forum. Having commited myself to doing 2 half-marathons next year, I thought I would look at cyling, and bingo, 2 weeks into it and I am hooked. Like many other beginners I guess, I dug out my old bike from the garage and off I went. I have done over 50 miles in a week with the longest stretch at 12.5 miles so am pleased with it so far. I live on the Herts/Essex border and have discovered some amazing tracks including a disused railway line which is fantastic.

My current bike is a Raleigh Trailer 3000 which has a 20" frame, and although it works well, I feel a little cramped on it (I am 6ft1" with 34" inside leg). I am putting together a shortlist of replacements (hybrids)however that will be form a seperate post and of course would really appreciate any help/advice you can give. In the meantime however, a few questions ......

Boardman Bikes
I am always a little cynical when it comes to marketing strategies being based upon the name of an (albeit extremely good) sportsman. I am guessingthe bikes are good based upon reviews (and prices), but who actually makes them, and what is the history/pedigree ?.

2010 Bikes
I assume manufacturers produce a new range of bikes every year in order to persuade us to part with our cash. Am I right in thinking that actually now is a good time to have a look at 2009 bikes, as some 2010 ranges have already come in, which I am guessing will depress the prices of perfectly good 2009 machines ?.

Tyre/Wheel Sizes
Looking at Hybrids, the wheel sizes eem to be either 26" x 1.2 (eg) or 700 x 32 (eg). I am guessing that the second figure isa the width, but cant see how 26" relates to 700 what I am guessing millimetres ????.

Sorry for asking what I am hoping will soon be the obvious - please go easy on me


----------



## MacB (12 Nov 2009)

welcome CPD, you can do various searches on here but, for a good general read, then I recommend Sheldon Browns site. You can pick up a lot of info there on all sorts of bike stuff from beginners to pretty detailed:-

http://sheldonbrown.com/beginners/index.html


----------



## Theseus (12 Nov 2009)

I can't comment on the Boardman or 2010 bikes, but wheel sizing is an arcane art that can be confusing. Your best bet is to read the words of the master Sheldon Brown here.

ETA: Beaten again! Bah!


----------



## tradesecrets (12 Nov 2009)

Boardman have released a LTD Edt of 500 bikes


----------



## Garz (13 Nov 2009)

..which are not released till december at earliest IIRC.


----------



## CPD (13 Nov 2009)

But who actually makes Boardman bikes ?


----------



## adscrim (13 Nov 2009)

CPD said:


> But who actually makes Boardman bikes ?



Boardman do. Have a look at the website fro more info.


----------



## amnesia (13 Nov 2009)

I have 700C x 23mm tyres on my 2009 Boardman Comp.

I will be getting a team carbon with January's C2W scheme 

http://www.boardmanbikes.com/


----------



## Cubist (15 Nov 2009)

Boardman bikes. Made by Chris Boardman in his shed in Milton Keynes, lovingly hand polished before delivery. His mum knits the carbon for the steerers on the Pro series hybrid forks. Probably. 

Seriously though, you simply won't find better component quality for the same amount of cash. I have a Hybrid Pro, and cannot fault it. It's quick, light, well built as far as I can see, with excellent gears and brakes.

They have their detractors because they are sold by Halfords/Bikehut, but that sort of Myopia is best left to those that suffer it. If you can check the bike over yourself and can service gears and brakes, then the Halfords part of the equation ends when you hand your cash over to them. 

If you can't service your own gears and brakes, learn to do it from all the good online tutorials, or take it to an LBS. Either way you don't need to rely on the seller to look after it for you.


----------



## Garz (15 Nov 2009)

Well summarised cubist.


----------

